# Women's Rights in Our Society



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes noone is forcing me, but then again this blind religious attitude makes me sad, and on the other hand you are not forced either to read/look at muslim/jewish/christian jokes/cartoons. Your logic is quite "interesting"


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

give up arguing with smussuwie, people like him truly believe that Islam is superior to other faiths and actually believe shite like in the first post. in essence, they are too defensive to realize that Islam needs to wake up from the 15th century, AD that is.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ur trolling though

I have a religion which I think can be superior


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

smussuw said:


> of course I believe that Islam is superior, no question to that !!


and hence we arrive at the root of you lunacy. :yes:

No religion is superior to another. all are different ways to achieve higher purpose and to reach the divine creator.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

troll


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

This thread has been ruined by narrow minded people hno:


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

smussuw said:


> There is no such a thing called equality between genders. It is females who get pregnant, males dont !! Islam came to bring justise to females not equality.





farnush said:


> Men and women are like the wings of a bird without the other it cant fly .both wings should be equal so as to fly correctly ...


What you said does seemingly contradict with farnush's analogy....The analogy is sorta flawed...Since women and men according to you, and according to the first post by DG, have different roles in Islam...There is not 'equality' in their roles...Or they are not the same..

The pickle here is that you see these _different_ roles as being equal(yet different), whereas most others see them as not...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I couldnt have said it better


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

A religion superior to another? Ohh gosh smussuw, you are living in a movie.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

maybe


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Wake up smussuw, youre living in a total dreamworld, now i understand why you have sometimes such illogical posts. And just to mind you, the last time a group of people thought that they are superior to the others, millions died!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ am not superior, my religion is !!!

just because christians realized that their religon is far from being perfect doesnt mean we have to follow their way 


anyway we are off topic now !!!


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

This is not offtopic at all  The post of DG is also pointing at the lack of selfcriticism by many muslims, and nothing is perfect. You know if some muslims had some selfcriticism, they would be more tolerant towards others, and there would be no "death to denmark" banners, for some stupid jokes. 
And btw, you should rather follow their way, no selfcriticism=backward thinking


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't have to argue about this case
everything is clear like mud


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Why do we have to 'explain' our women's rights to some intolerant and bigoted people who always will look down upon us?

I really don't see the point of this thread.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Red aRRow, i would shut up my mouth about toleration with your avatar.............! (highly contradicts)


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Bikes said:


> Red aRRow, i would shut up my mouth about toleration with your avatar.............! (highly contradicts)


:lol: :lol: :lol: Where did your sense of 'freedom of speech' go??? up your a**?:lol:


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

you have troubles with the expressions "freedom of speech" and "toleration"


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

Red aRRow said:


> Why do we have to 'explain' our women's rights to some intolerant and bigoted people who always will look down upon us?
> 
> I really don't see the point of this thread.



i agree, we in the west have to realize that we have different cultures and what may seem extrange to us does'nt seem weird to you guys and i think the same concept applies to people in the east,even though some islamic countries dont care much about womens rights that does'nt mean that all muslim countries do it thats just ignorance

and smussuw i dont really mind you saying that islam is the best religion thats your opinion, but you must realize that some people might feel offended because you're putting their religion down


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

smussuw said:


> ^ Some forumers would ask about the reasons why a muslim lady cannot marry a non muslim or the reason why only men can marry four.
> 
> but then if u answered they would say that u are brainwashed


_
*docc - Actually, i would like to know the answer to that. * _ 


You never answered docc's question smussuw.

Why can't a Muslim lady marry a non-Muslim man when a Muslim man is free to marry a non-Muslim lady?

Why can't a women marry four man if she pleases?


- I will add a few of my own...Why in your opinion doesn't a man have to veil to protect their honor, humility, and sanctity?

- Why doesn't a man have to ask hiw wife, or mother in such places Saudi Arabia to leave the country? 

- Why can't a women just say three times "I divorce you" like a man to be granted a divorce?

- Why are honor killings almost always carried against females. Why are there not more honor killings of sons, brothers, and husbands who comitt adultry or fornication.


----------

